# Track layout help



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am about to start on a HO track layout for a group of kids and need a little help. What is the best way to attach the track to the plywood so that no one can move it?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Try silicone caulk, besides sticking the track down it will dampen the noise. If you need to change the track you can pry the sections up if you have not gone crazy with the caulk.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Could also use velcro strips under the track as well..


----------



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I hope to start it in a few weeks. I need to clean out the garage and rearrange some stuff.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

midnight5 said:


> Thanks for the input. I hope to start it in a few weeks. I need to clean out the garage and rearrange some stuff.


Post pics! - Depending on the layout - you'll want to build a 2 piece 4x12 table.. (2 4x6 foot tables that clamp together)


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*consider casters*

If your table is going to set against a wall you might want to consider putting casters on the table legs.

My table is a 12 x 4 with an L. The back side (12') and one end (7') rest up against walls in my basement. The casters allow me to move the table out from the walls to work on the back and end.

Since I plan on landscaping the track when I retire this will allow me easy access to any part of the table. Also handy to have if I need to check for poor connections between track sections.

Good luck with your build.


----------

